# i got bigger wheels



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good! I like the color. Ditch the wing, though, and I think a mesh grille would compliment the agressiveness of the kit a little better. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh, i believe thats the saleen wing....ditch it and get a terminator wing...i know you wont but im just throwin out the ideas...lol


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sweeeeeeet. I bet you get a lot of stares when you drive down the street. More pics, more pics. Wouldn't mind seeing the trunk.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey..


nice ride.. very clean.. love the whole wing and kit deal fits really nicely.


great job.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah man, can you post a pic of your trunk?

Otherwise the color is sick (awesome), and it looks amazing!


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice ride man. I love the color, wing aint bad, and those wheels........very nice choice. Keep on modding that car, its turning out great.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

here are 2 more pics


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Are those wheel's, "Konig Rush" wheels? 18"??


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Have cops given you any bullshit about your license being like that? And do you have lights there to see it at night or no? They could probably get you for that "for "trying to hide license plate" and I dont see a reverse light...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what kind of exhaust is that?


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*licence plate*

have not been pulled over yet. it does have bolt lights from summit racing. I do not have any reverse lights but who needs um. the muffler is an arospeed can with mandrel bent cat back i only got it because it fit really well in the opening.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Are those wheel's, "Konig Rush" wheels? 18"?? *


nobody knows what kind of wheels these are how did you know yes 18's


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)

That is one interesting backside.....ditch that wing and the trunk.....why do people do this to their cars???....I mean the front and sides are NICE but I don't know what the deal is with the trunk looking like that.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Mndgy --- I edited your post by changing the word UGLY. Please refrain from using negative words such as that when posting an opinionated reply to a Member's Ride. There's nothing wrong with "I'm not a fan of that" or "Not my style"... but please don't say "That is one ugly backside". If you have strong words to say to a member, please do it via PM or email. Thx.

Twisted200ser --- Great looking custom 200! The new wheels set the kit off nicely. I too am surprised you have not received any ish from the cops for the license plate. Oh well...  Keep up the good work!


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*trash talking*



Mndgy said:


> *That is one interesting backside.....ditch that wing and the trunk.....why do people do this to their cars???....I mean the front and sides are NICE but I don't know what the deal is with the trunk looking like that. *


 it seems to me that you dont have any pics of your car up here so until you do stop riping on things you dont understand as for the trunklid it took 60 hours of work to do


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks awesome


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

*nice ride*

nice ride, nice rims, and i like the wing.
laterz
chad


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yeah, I don't mind the wing either. When your car looks that clean, you can get away with a wing like that. My car would look like St with that wing.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*not bad*

everything looks str8 but the grill looks to luxury for the car but everything else fits together nicely...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Syndicate's grill would look tight on that car...hell, it looks tight on any car


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)

I just wanted to apologize to twisted200ser....I was having a bad day and took it out on someone else, Which I shouldn't have done.

I also want to apologize to the rest of the forum members for acting like a prick. I never give out negative comments, and I am sorry.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Whoa Ive never seen sum1 actually apologize on here B4......wish every1 could be like this...

Anyways I remember when U first posted pics and I liked the rims U had B4...They were like black or gunmetal right??...and I thought they went well with the hood...

Oh and yeah another grill would go betta.. Tell us a little about your paint job......


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

twisted200ser said:


> *
> nobody knows what kind of wheels these are how did you know yes 18's *


I used to work in the wheel department at Discount Tire Direct for quite a while. I was just wondering if they were real Konig's instead of some knock-offs. There are too many imitations out these days, you can't tell what brand someone has anymore just by looking from far away. Its like you gotta get your nose right up to it to find out.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Mndgy said:


> *I just wanted to apologize to twisted200ser....I was having a bad day and took it out on someone else, Which I shouldn't have done.
> 
> I also want to apologize to the rest of the forum members for acting like a prick. I never give out negative comments, and I am sorry. *



Not a problem Mndgy... thanks for being mature about it and being upfront about the frustration. We all have bad days and sometimes we lash out. Ish happens. Please continue to cruise the boards and post comments, questions, etc. Take care...


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

In the picture of the dash, there appears to be a speaker like thing where your left foot would normally rest. It looks like a speaker of some sort but I can't imagine it would be.

What is that?

BTW: Pictures of cars like yours are making me wonder if I should add a body kit. It looks cool!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

copperhead110 said:


> *In the picture of the dash, there appears to be a speaker like thing where your left foot would normally rest. It looks like a speaker of some sort but I can't imagine it would be.
> 
> What is that?*



You're probably referring to his kickpanel. You can insert speakeres into that area with a kickpanel kit. Some cars come with speakers already down in that area of the floorboard (i.e. E36 M3s). Sound damn good too!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, he did that his self. Go to I think Mospeed's website under fiberglass projects. It shows you how to do it.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

looks good man


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

nice car.. [email protected]!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

UHHHH WEEE!!!

don't change a thing, dude! you even manage to get away with that wing!!!


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*more info*

If you do want the car i might be willing to rid myself of it, for the right price. As for the paint its called sherbert orange. I chose the color just to be different. The body kit is just an extreme 4 pc. The wing, as many of you have pointed out, is a saleen wing.The paint was done at turks autobody in peoria,il, by a guy in Twisted Koncepts. I the other wheels that were on it are niche pultecs painted black, but they were only 17's.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice car Twisted! Keep chi-town on the map!!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey twisted200ser, you know what i think would be bad as hell...
If you got the black projectors, shaved the side markers and then re-wired some turn signals into the two rectangle holes on the front bumper. Just my thought.

By the way thats one of the baddest B14's ive ever seen


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

shave what sidemarkers?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

ah my bad i was thinnking quicker then i was typing. I meant shave the corner lights, i don't know why i said sidemarkers. By the way, i'm 97gxeFL from b15sentra.net, they are thinking of closing the b14 section there, so here i am.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

in that case, DON'T shave the corner lights, I've seen it done and it's so god damn ugly.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *in that case, DON'T shave the corner lights, I've seen it done and it's so god damn ugly. *


I agree. I wanted to do the turn signal mod though...never got around to doing it.


EDIT...no...I wanted to keep the signals at the top, and put the extra ones in the bumper as my park lights.  I hate the ugly looking gap between the headlights and park lights at night.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

great car bro, love it! personally I like the infinity grille & the wing looks bad ass on that bad ass car.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i seen the car locally yesterday and looks even better than the pictures...


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

damn this car is nice as hell. i saw it in person at the parking lot of Hickory Point mall in decatur, il. puts my sentra to shame.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*decatur*

wow i was in decatur for 2 days and someone on here saw it


----------



## Seabo (Sep 29, 2002)

Dude your car kicks ASS. I have been planning on painting my car orange just to be different also. All my friends say ORANGE?!?!?! my answer is, how many orange sentra's have you seen? Now I have seen one of the baddest. BTW the wing kicks ass too.

Oh yeah. I like the backside. If you tried that mod in Jersey the cops would be all over your ass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

why would his liscecne plate be a problem? only reason i could think of it could throw off the laser guns.



Seabo said:


> *Dude your car kicks ASS. I have been planning on painting my car orange just to be different also. All my friends say ORANGE?!?!?! my answer is, how many orange sentra's have you seen? Now I have seen one of the baddest. BTW the wing kicks ass too.
> 
> Oh yeah. I like the backside. If you tried that mod in Jersey the cops would be all over your ass. *


----------



## Seabo (Sep 29, 2002)

Dude cops in Jersey pull people over for lesser reasons than having your license plate sideways on off center. I'm sure that they will pull you over for an improperly displayed license plate. I will ask my cousin he's a cop. I will post what he tells me.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*licence plate*

i dont know why the plate law is there. all i know is the law says it has to be plum to the ground. but ive never had a problem (knock knock)


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*i found another pic*

this one looks really orange


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

*Quit hating*

Man that car is beautiful I wouldn't change a thing. Hey here's a new word for some of you people in the forum. *ORIGINALITY*


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I like this Orange but have U guys seen the new 350zx metallic Orange I would do something like that instead


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

one word comes to mind when seeing something like this...money.

god u have to have a lot of disposable income to do something like that. I have a great job and still don't have funds to do much to my car at all.

looks great though.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Man, I wish I could afford a bodykit. that's the kit I would get...

EXTREME!!!


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*maybe for sale*

any guess what i should sell for


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: maybe for sale*



twisted200ser said:


> *any guess what i should sell for *


how bout something I can afford? Let's say $40.......


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: maybe for sale*



1997 GA16DE said:


> *how bout something I can afford? Let's say $40....... *


 I say $60 Shipped


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

$61!!!!

hehe, I'll have to get a 2nd job...um..er....*A* job.


----------

